# Die Silberne Hand - Stadt Menethil



## Vahel (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo erstmal!

Kennt ihr das nicht ? Ihr lauft in einer Stadt umher - nehmen wir Stormwind. Euer Blick bleibt an den einzelnen Stadtwachen hängen..doch intressieren tut das keinen. Ihr seid ein gefürchteter Dieb - doch die Stadtwachen - die reagieren nicht. Ihr habt euch nicht auch mal gedacht - Hey - ich würde gerne mal etwas diplomatisches in WoW machen .. eine Verschwörung aufbauen .. ja das passt zu meinen Charakter doch ist so etwas in einer Stadt wie Stormwind möglich ? Ich denke nicht.

Nun.. hier kommt es zu meinem Projekt - "Stadt Menethil". Euch ist sicher allen die Stadt "Der Hafen von Menethil" bekannt. Unser Projekt sieht wie folgt aus:
Wir versuchen erstmal 2 Gilden zu gründen :
- Adlige Menethil's

- Stadtwachen Menethil's

Diese beiden Gilden sollen a: die Stadtwachen demonstrieren. Nun sollten sich die Diebe fürchten die in Menethil Unfug treiben - denn ihr könnt wohl mit einem Kerkerbesuch rechnen.
b - die Adligen und Politische Bürger demonstrieren. Ihr wolltet schon immer über eine Stadt regieren? Dann wäre das doch das perfekte für euch. Nun hat man wohl den Grundstein für eine eigene Spielerstadt - unser Projekt.

Doch fehlt noch eins die Bürger - also habt ihr nicht lust dort zu leben - in einer Spielerstadt?

Wir suchen also für unser Projekt - Stadtwachen und Adlige - außerdem freuen wir uns über jeden Bürger.

Noch nähere Informationen - ihr müsst euren Main nicht aufgeben oder eure Gilde verlassen - bei den Stadtwachen denken wir das es am besten wäre wenn jeder einen Stadtwachen Twink hat der auch sterben kann (löschen) da dies den Realitätswert erhöht. Außerdem hoffen wir so das wir so mehr Leute finden da ihr eurer Gilde und euren Main treu bleiben könnt . Nur euer Twink müsste der Gilde beitreten.

Die Gilden gründen zusammen das Bündnis "Stadt Menethil"

Also - ich bitte um Eindrücke - wenn es so etwas gibt und wir damit etwas zerstören würde bitte auch melden - so etwas ist nicht geplant.

Wenn ihr Interesse habt betretet einfach den Channel /join RpProjekt

Schöne Grüße - Thalaer.

(Ich hoffe es ist alles untergebracht und ich habe nichts vergessen - bitte um Eindrücke - das Projekt ist zu finden auf dem Server "Die Silberne Hand")


----------



## Vahel (20. Juni 2009)

Wer Interesse hat als Stadtwache oder Adliger zu fungieren oder allgemein Interesse hat soll bitte um 19 Uhr dem Chat RpProjekt beitreten ( /Join RpProjekt)


----------



## Mindadar (7. Juli 2009)

ècht ne gute idee aber bin hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

Auf Die Aldor  gibts das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (4. August 2009)

is das noch Aktuell?


----------



## Kelan (19. August 2009)

Jap, ist noch aktuell: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...48659&sid=3


----------



## Lykis (21. August 2009)

ahh das hört sich ja richtig interessant an ich spiele am zirkel (Horde) dort is das rp  so gut wie tod es gibt nur noch eine rp gilde und die hat anscheinend ihre pforten vor anderen verschlossen, da ich ein fan des Scharlachroten kreuzzuges bin,das allerdings nicht ganz zu einem hordler passt  überlege ich mir schon die ganze  zeit einen ally rp char mit diesem hintergrund zu erstellen, wen ich mich endlich überwinden kann nichtmehr von einner inni zur nächsten zur rennen und endlich wieder in den genuss den rp kommen kann seht  ihr bald  vor eurer stadt einen Scharlachroten Paladin heranreiten der vom Hauptquartier geschikt wurde um in diesen entlegenen gebiet (weit ab von der geißel) seinen posten als wache einnehmen wird   ,evtl auf bald


----------



## Rethos (21. August 2009)

Wir würden uns sicherlich auf dich freuen. Komm doch einfach mal in Zivil vorbei und schau dir alles an , vielleicht packt dich das Rp-Fieber ja sofort.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Gibts ne Bedingung? Ich kanns überlesen haben, aber ich würd gerne als Bürger mitmachen.Kann aber auch als Adlige fungieren. Stadtwache ist nicht so mein Ding...


----------



## Rethos (25. August 2009)

Würde sagen bedingung ist , einen Charakter auf Die Silberne Hand zu haben. *lacht


----------



## Lykis (28. August 2009)

ich schätze  es wird noch etwas dauern bis ich mit meinem pala da aufkreuze wen wirklich

fraktionswechsel etc eingeführt wird, ich hab jetzt endlich das letzte teil des scharlachroten sets bekommen (die brust) und ich möchte mir das alles nicht noch einmal antun  ich farme die teile seit  knapp einem jahr 

aber bald aber bald  *wild mit den armen rumfuchtelnd*


----------



## -RD- (29. August 2009)

So, habe gerade auf "Die Silberne Hand" transferiert. Zu welchen Zeiten trifft man "das Projekt" denn dort an ?


----------



## Mindadar (29. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> So, habe gerade auf "Die Silberne Hand" transferiert. Zu welchen Zeiten trifft man "das Projekt" denn dort an ?



Herzlich willkommen auf der Hand.


----------



## -RD- (29. August 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen auf der Hand.


Herzlichen Dank, Mindadar. Ich bin gespannt, was mich erwartet...


----------



## Mindadar (29. August 2009)

Besuch doch einfach mal das Kronrat Rp treffen...in Ratchet ist es auf Allianz seite


----------



## -RD- (29. August 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Besuch doch einfach mal das Kronrat Rp treffen...in Ratchet ist es auf Allianz seite



Danke für den Tipp... und gibt es das regelmäßig? Abends ? Am Wochenende ?


----------



## Mindadar (29. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp... und gibt es das regelmäßig? Abends ? Am Wochenende ?



Steht im Realm forum drin. Da ich selbst eher Aktiver Hordler bib weiß ich davon nicht soviel


----------



## -RD- (29. August 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Steht im Realm forum drin. Da ich selbst eher Aktiver Hordler bib weiß ich davon nicht soviel



Ok, nochmals vielen Dank. War gerade auch schon online und fand es ganz nett, aber dann ist mir WoW abgestürzt und macht jetzt Probleme...
Naja, morgen mal "Repair" durchlaufen lassen..


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Besuch doch einfach mal das Kronrat Rp treffen...in Ratchet ist es auf Allianz seite


joa beim treffen vom kronratnetz sind schon ein haufen leute
gab ja leider beim treffen gestern einige probleme mit pvp

treffen sind glaube ich immer am ende des monats, schau am besten mal ins realmforum, da gibts einen thread mit einer kalender liste bei der man sich anmelden kann, dann bekommt man immer alle einladungen zu rp events in den kalender geschickt

(bin selbst im kronrat)


----------



## Mindadar (31. August 2009)

joa beim treffen vom kronratnetz sind schon ein haufen leute
gab ja leider beim treffen gestern einige probleme mit pvp

treffen sind glaube ich immer am ende des monats, schau am besten mal ins realmforum, da gibts einen thread mit einer kalender liste bei der man sich anmelden kann, dann bekommt man immer alle einladungen zu rp events in den kalender geschickt

(bin selbst im kronrat)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
War glaub ich der einzigste Hordler dort der es ernst gemeint hat mit Kontackte finden und so. Die Pvp Spacken Waren glaub ich in ner grp unterwegs und haben da jeden alli umgenietet.....aber wie im Realmforum stand hat ein gm ja zum glück am ende geholfen.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (1. November 2009)

deleted


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (1. November 2009)

deleted


----------

